# daughter of the first scottish woman to have IVF as a single woman



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

A great story about the daughter of the first woman to have IVF in scotland and become a single parent by choice

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/mum-listened-dolce-gabbana-instead-5456408

xxx

/links


----------

